# /etc/conf.d/net ?

## daniel.jrm

My friend thought he knew what he was doing by deleting everything apart from  

config_eth0=( "192.168.0.20" )

I dont have a back up

Can someone please copy and paste their copy.?

----------

## thewally

If you use a dhcp server, /etc/conf.d/net file can be blank.

Mine /etc/conf.d/net.example

```

##############################################################################

# QUICK-START

#

# The quickest start is if you want to use DHCP.

# In that case, everything should work out of the box, no configuration

# necessary, though the startup script will warn you that you haven't

# specified anything.

#

# If you want to use a static address or use DHCP explicitly, jump

# down to the section labelled INTERFACE HANDLERS.

#

# If you want to do anything more fancy, you should take the time to

# read through the rest of this file.

##############################################################################

# MODULES

#

# We now support modular networking scripts which means we can easily

# add support for new interface types and modules while keeping

# compatability with existing ones.

#

# Modules load by default if the package they need is installed.  If

# you specify a module here that doesn't have it's package installed

# then you get an error stating which package you need to install.

# Ideally, you only use the modules setting when you have two or more

# packages installed that supply the same service.

#

# In other words, you probably should DO NOTHING HERE...

# Prefer iproute2 over ifconfig

#modules=( "iproute2" )

# You can also specify other modules for an interface

# In this case we prefer udhcpc over dhcpcd

#modules_eth0=( "udhcpc" )

# You can also specify which modules not to use - for example you may be

# using a supplicant or linux-wlan-ng to control wireless configuration but

# you still want to configure network settings per ESSID associated with.

#modules=( "!iwconfig" )

##############################################################################

# INTERFACE HANDLERS

#

# We provide two interface handlers presently: ifconfig and iproute2.

# You need one of these to do any kind of network configuration.

# For ifconfig support, emerge sys-apps/net-tools

# For iproute2 support, emerge sys-apps/iproute2

# If you don't specify an interface then we prefer ifconfig it it's installed

# Prefer iproute2 over ifconfig

#modules=( "iproute2" )

# For a static configuration, use something like this

# (They all do exactly the same thing btw)

#config_eth0=( "192.168.0.2/24" )

#config_eth0=( "192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

# We can also specify a broadcast

#config_eth0=( "192.168.0.2/24 brd 192.168.0.255" )

#config_eth0=( "192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255" )

# If you need more than one address, you can use something like this

# NOTE: ifconfig creates an aliased device for each extra IPv4 address

#       (eth0:1, eth0:2, etc)

#       iproute2 does not do this

#config_eth0=(

#       "192.168.0.2/24"

#       "192.168.0.3/24"

#       "192.168.0.4/24"

#)

# You can also use IPv6 addresses

#config_eth0=(

#       "192.168.0.2/24"

#       "4321:0:1:2:3:4:567:89ab"

#       "4321:0:1:2:3:4:567:89ac"

#)

# If you wish to keep existing addresses + routing and the interface is up,

# you can specify a noop (no operation). If the interface is down or there

# are no addresses assigned, then we move onto the next step (default dhcp)

# This is useful when configuring your interface with a kernel command line

# or similar

#config_eth0=( "noop" "192.168.0.2/24" )

# If you don't want ANY address (only useful when calling for advanced stuff)

#config_eth0=( "null" )

# Here's how todo routing if you need it - the below sets the default gateway

#routes_eth0=(

#       "default via 192.168.0.1"

#       "default via 4321:0:1:2:3:4:567:89ab"

#)

# If a specified module fails (like dhcp - see below), you can specify a

# fallback like so

#fallback_eth0=( "192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

#fallback_route_eth0=( "default via 192.168.0.1" )

# NOTE: fallback entry must match the entry location in config_eth0

# As such you can only have one fallback route.

##############################################################################

# OPTIONAL MODULES

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# WIRELESS (802.11 support)

# Wireless can be provided by iwconfig or wpa_supplicant

# iwconfig

# emerge net-wireless/wireless-tools

# Wireless options are held in /etc/conf.d/wireless - but could be here too

# Consult the sample file /etc/conf.d/wireless.example for instructions

# iwconfig is the default

# wpa_supplicant

# emerge net-wireless/wpa-supplicant

# Wireless options are held in /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

# Consult the sample file /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf.example for instructions

# To choose wpa_supplicant over iwconfig

#modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

# To configure wpa_supplicant

#wpa_supplicant_eth0="-Dprism54" # For Prism54 based cards

#wpa_supplicant_ath0="-Dmadwifi" # For Atheros based cards

# Consult wpa_supplicant for more drivers

# By default we give wpa_suppliant 60 seconds to associate and authenticate

#wpa_timeout_eth0=60

# GENERIC WIRELESS OPTIONS

# PLEASE READ THE INSTRUCTIONS IN /etc/conf.d/wireless.example FOR

# HOW TO USE THIS ESSID VARIABLE

# You can also override any settings found here per ESSID - which is very

# handy if you use different networks a lot

#config_ESSID=( "dhcp" )

#dhcpcd_ESSID="-t 5"

# Setting name/domain server causes /etc/resolv.conf to be overwritten

# Note that if DHCP is used, and you want this to take precedence then

# set dhcp_ESSID="nodns"

#dns_servers_ESSID=( "192.168.0.1" "192.168.0.2" )

#dns_domain_ESSID="some.domain"

#dns_search_domains_ESSID="search.this.domain search.that.domain"

# Please check the man page for resolv.conf for more information

# as domain and search (searchdomains) are mutually exclusive and

# searchdomains takes precedence

# You can also override any settings found here per MAC address of the AP

# incase you use Access Points with the same ESSID but need different

# networking configs. Below is an example - of course you use the same

# method with other variables

#mac_config_001122334455=( "dhcp" )

#mac_dhcpcd_001122334455="-t 10"

#mac_dns_servers_001122334455=( "192.168.0.1" "192.168.0.2" )

# When an interface has been associated with an Access Point, a global

# variable called ESSID is set to the Access Point's ESSID for use in the

# pre/post user functions below (although it's not available in preup as you

# won't have associated then)

# If you're using anything else to configure wireless on your interface AND

# you have installed any of the above packages, you need to disable them

#modules=( "!iwconfig" "!wpa_supplicant" )

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# DHCP

# DHCP can be provided by dhcpcd, dhclient, udhcpc or pump

#

# dhcpcd:   emerge net-misc/dhcpcd

# dhclient: emerge net-misc/dhcp

# udhcpc:   emerge net-misc/udhcp

# pump:     emerge net-misc/pump

# If you have more than one DHCP client installed, you need to specify which

# one to use - otherwise we default to dhcpcd if available

#modules=( "udhcpc" ) # to select udhcpc over dhcpcd

#

# Notes:

# - dhcpcd, udhcpc and pump send the current hostname

#   to the DHCP server by default

# - dhcpcd does not daemonize when the lease time is infinite

# - udhcp-0.9.3-r3 and earlier does not support getting NTP servers

# - dhclient does not support getting NTP servers

# - pump does not support getting NIS servers

# - DHCP tends to erase any existing device information - so add

#   static addresses after dhcp if you need them

# Regardless of which DHCP client you prefer, you configure them the

# same way using one of following depending on which interface modules

# you're using.

#config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

# For passing custom options to dhcpcd use something like the following.  This

# example reduces the timeout for retrieving an address from 60 seconds (the

# default) to 10 seconds.

#dhcpcd_eth0="-t 10"

# dhclient, udhcpc and pump don't have many runtime options

# You can pass options to them in a similar manner to dhcpcd though

#dhclient_eth0="..."

#udhcpc_eth0="..."

#pump_eth0="..."

# To set options for dhclient, you need to have an /etc/dhclient.conf file

# See the dhclient man page for details

# GENERIC DHCP OPTIONS

# Set generic DHCP options like so

#dhcp_eth0="release nodns nontp nonis nogateway nosendhost"

# This tells the dhcp client to release it's lease when it stops, not to

# overwrite dns, ntp and nis settings, not to set a default route and not to

# send the current hostname to the dhcp server and when it starts.

# You can use any combination of the above options - the default is not to

# use any of them.

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# Automatic Private IP Addressing (APIPA)

# For APIPA support, emerge net-misc/iputils or net-analyzer/arping

# APIPA is a module that tries to find a free address in the range

# 169.254.0.0-169.254.255.255 by arping a random address in that range on the

# interface. If no reply is found then we assign that address to the interface

# This is only useful for LANs where there is no DHCP server and you don't

# connect directly to the internet.

#config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

#fallback_eth0=( "apipa" )

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# VLAN (802.1q support)

# For VLAN support, emerge net-misc/vconfig

# Specify the VLAN numbers for the interface like so

# Please ensure your VLAN IDs are NOT zero-padded

#vlans_eth0="1 2"

# You can also configure the VLAN - see for vconfig man page for more details

#vconfig_eth0=( "set_name_type VLAN_PLUS_VID_NO_PAD" )

#vconfig_vlan1=( "set_flag 1" "set_egress_map 2 6" )

#config_vlan1=( "172.16.3.1 netmask 255.255.254.0" )

#config_vlan2=( "172.16.2.1 netmask 255.255.254.0" )

# NOTE: Vlans can be configured with a . in their interface names

# When configuring vlans with this name type, you need to replace . with a _

#config_eth0.1=( "dhcp" ) - does not work

#config_eth0_1=( "dhcp" ) - does work

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# Bonding

# For link bonding/trunking emerge net-misc/ifenslave

# To bond interfaces together

#slaves_bond0="eth0 eth1 eth2"

#config_bond0=( "null" ) # You may not want to assign an IP the the bond

# If any of the slaves require extra configuration - for example wireless or

# ppp devices - we need to write a depend function for the bond so they get

# configured correctly.

# This is exactly the same as a depend() function in our init scripts

#depend_bond0() {

#       need net.eth0 net.eth1

#}

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# ADSL

# For ADSL support, emerge net-dialup/rp-pppoe

# You should make the following settings and also put your

# username/password information in /etc/ppp/pap-secrets

# Configure the interface to use ADSL

#config_eth0=( "adsl" )

# You probably won't need to edit /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf if you set this

#adsl_user_eth0="my-adsl-username"

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# ISDN

# For ISDN support, emerge net-dialup/isdn4k-utils

# You should make the following settings and also put your

# username/password information in /etc/ppp/pap-secrets

# Configure the interface to use ISDN

#config_ippp0=( "dhcp" )

# It's important to specify dhcp if you need it!

#config_ippp0=( "192.168.0.1/24" )

# Otherwise, you can use a static IP

# NOTE: The interface name must be either ippp or isdn followed by a number

# You may need this option to set the default route

#ipppd_eth0="defaultroute"

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# MAC changer

# For changing MAC addresses emerge net-analyzer/macchanger

# - to set a specific MAC address

#mac_eth0="00:11:22:33:44:55"

# - to randomize the last 3 bytes only

#mac_eth0="random-ending"

# - to randomize between the same physical type of connection (eg fibre,

# copper, wireless) , all vendors

#mac_eth0="random-samekind"

# - to randomize between any physical type of connection (eg fibre, copper,

# wireless) , all vendors

#mac_eth0="random-anykind"

# - full randomization - WARNING: some MAC addresses generated by this may NOT

# act as expected

#mac_eth0="random-full"

# custom - passes all parameters directly to net-analyzer/macchanger

#mac_eth0="some custom set of parameters"

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# TUN/TAP

# For TUN/TAP support emerge sys-apps/usermode-utilities

#

# NOTE: The interface name must be either tun or tap followed by a number

#config_tun1=( "192.168.0.1/24")

# For passing custom options to tunctl use something like the following.  This

# example sets the owner to adm

#tunctl_tun1="-u adm"

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# Bridging (802.1d)

# For bridging support emerge net-misc/bridge-utils

# To add ports to bridge br0

#bridge_br0="eth0 eth1"

# You need to configure the ports to null values so dhcp does not get started

#config_eth0=( "null" )

#config_eth1=( "null" )

# Finally give the bridge an address - dhcp or a static IP

#config_br0=( "dhcp" )

#config_br0=( "192.168.0.1/24" )

# If any of the ports require extra configuration - for example wireless or

# ppp devices - we need to write a depend function for the bridge so they get

# configured correctly.

# This is exactly the same as a depend() function in our init scripts

#depend_br0() {

#       need net.eth0 net.eth1

#}

# NOTE: This creates an interface called br0 - you can give the interface

# any name you like

# Below is an example of configuring the bridge

# Consult "man brctl" for more details

#brctl_br0=( "setfd 0" "sethello 0" "stp off" )

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# Tunnelling

# For GRE tunnels

#iptunnel_vpn0="mode gre remote 207.170.82.1 key 0xffffffff ttl 255"

# For IPIP tunnels

#iptunnel_vpn0="mode ipip remote 207.170.82.2 ttl 255"

# To configure the interface

#config_vpn0=( "192.168.0.2 pointopoint 192.168.1.2" )          # ifconfig style

#config_vpn0=( "192.168.0.2 peer 192.168.1.1" )                 # iproute2 style

##############################################################################

# ADVANCED CONFIGURATION

#

# Four functions can be defined which will be called surrounding the

# start/stop operations.  The functions are called with the interface

# name first so that one function can control multiple adapters.

#

# The return values for the preup and predown functions should be 0

# (success) to indicate that configuration or deconfiguration of the

# interface can continue.  If preup returns a non-zero value, then

# interface configuration will be aborted.  If predown returns a

# non-zero value, then the interface will not be allowed to continue

# deconfiguration.

#

# The return values for the postup and postdown functions are ignored

# since there's nothing to do if they indicate failure.

#

# ${IFACE} is set to the interface being brought up/down

# ${IFVAR} is ${IFACE} converted to variable name bash allows

#preup() {

#       # Test for link on the interface prior to bringing it up.  This

#       # only works on some network adapters and requires the mii-diag

#       # package to be installed.

#       if mii-tool ${IFACE} 2> /dev/null | grep -q 'no link'; then

#               ewarn "No link on ${IFACE}, aborting configuration"

#               return 1

#       fi

#

#       # Test for link on the interface prior to bringing it up.  This

#       # only works on some network adapters and requires the ethtool

#       # package to be installed.

#       if ethtool ${IFACE} | grep -q 'Link detected: no'; then

#               ewarn "No link on ${IFACE}, aborting configuration"

#               return 1

#       fi

#

#       # Remember to return 0 on success

#       return 0

#}

#predown() {

#       # The default in the script is to test for NFS root and disallow

#       # downing interfaces in that case.  Note that if you specify a

#       # predown() function you will override that logic.  Here it is, in

#       # case you still want it...

#       if is_net_fs /; then

#               eerror "root filesystem is network mounted -- can't stop ${IFACE }"

#               return 1

#       fi

#

#       # Remember to return 0 on success

#       return 0

#}

#postup() {

#       # This function could be used, for example, to register with a

#       # dynamic DNS service.  Another possibility would be to

#       # send/receive mail once the interface is brought up.

#       return 0

#}

#postdown() {

#       # This function is mostly here for completeness... I haven't

#       # thought of anything nifty to do with it yet ;-)

#       # Return 0 always

#       return 0

#}

##############################################################################

# FORCING MODULES

# The Big Fat Warning :- If you use module forcing do not complain to us or

# file bugs about it not working!

#

# Loading modules is a slow afair - we have to check each one for the following

# 1) Code sanity

# 2) Has the required package been emerged?

# 3) Has it modified anything?

# 4) Have all the dependant modules been loaded?

# Then we have to strip out the conflicting modules based on user preference

# and default configuration and sort them into the correct order.

# Finally we check the end result for dependancies.

# This, of course, takes valuable CPU time so we provide module forcing as a

# means to speed things up. We still do *some* checking but not much.

# It is essential that you force modules in the correct order and supply all

# the modules you need. You must always supply an interface module - we

# supply ifconfig or iproute2.

# The Big Fat Warning :- If you use module forcing do not complain to us or

# file bugs about it not working!

# Now that we've warned you twice, here's how to do it

#modules_force=( "ifconfig" )

#modules_force=( "iproute2" "dhcpcd" )

# We can also apply this to a specific interface

#modules_force_eth1=( "iproute2" )

# The below will not work

#modules_force=( "dhcpcd" )

# No interface (ifconfig/iproute2)

#modules_force=( "ifconfig" "essidnet" "iwconfig" )

# Although it will not crash, essidnet will not work as it has to come after

# iwconfig

#modules_force=( "iproute2" "ifconfig" )

# The interface will be setup twice which will cause problems

```

I wish this can help you   :Wink: 

----------

## daniel.jrm

Its working now  :Smile: 

----------

## thewally

Great    :Very Happy: 

Please append [SOLVED] to title   :Wink: 

----------

